# DIssapointing sony ubp-x800, how to fix picture?



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Using it on a non hdr tv because don’t don’t ripped me off and never updated the tv. Cheaper TVs in 2015-16 got a hdr update.

Sometimes Blu-ray looks washed out and 4K movies are too pixelated, even normal Blu-ray . Dosnt have many adjustment settings. 
This is not a review any ways to make picture look better on this player ??


----------

